# best 1911 in the 900 to 1000 dollar range



## guthy_15

I'm in the market for a new 1911 in 45ap and was looking for some input an the best bang for my buck. Any help would be apreaciated.


----------



## FNISHR

I just bought a new Springfield Loaded for 800 even. Have 100 rounds through it now, and it's off to a great start. I've also had a fine time shooting a Springfield Range Officer which I rented. New ones are a little harder to find than Loadeds, but both are nice pistols.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I have 4 1911's 2 sig c-3's one full size sig and a dan wesson heritage. The dan blows every gun I have away! It has the best clean break trigger shoots where you point it. Very nice gun Made here in the USA I got it from nothern firearms on gunbroker $999 free shipping no other fees. Only bad thing is i'm gonna need trigger jobs on all my sigs. Good luck in your search!


----------



## BearTaylor

I purchased a new stainless Kimber Pro TLE 2 for $1016.00. With the night sights and 4" barrel, it's now my main carry gun. The Kimber does not have the same barrel bushing as a standard 1911 so take down is a little strange at first.


----------



## GenericET

*1911*

I bought the Remington 1911R1 for less than $800 new and have about 1000 rounds through it with no issues.
Eric


----------



## paratrooper

If you can find one, check out Ruger's new SR 1911. The prices are kind of all over the place, but some shops are selling them at a fair price. 

I recently bought one and I'm very impressed with it. I was never much of a Ruger semi-auto fan, until I saw the SR 1911. 

I recently put 50 rds. of a mish mash of old and new ammo, all brands, loads, etc. thru it, and it ate it all. :smt023


----------



## Baldy

I have a couple of S&W's that were in the $700/$800 range that have held up real well. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Charlie

Colt


----------



## scooter

Charlie said:


> Colt


+1
My colt isnt as fancy smancy as my kimber but its the one I havent been able to let go of.
A lot of others have come and gone since I got the colt.


----------



## vaskeet

sti spartan and $400 in ammo or sti trojan and no ammo Randy


----------



## ponzer04

If you want heritage I make vote 3 for the colt.

If you want something a little more non traditional my vote is a Sig Sauer 1911. and they have a ton of different 1911 to choose from.


----------



## rex

Colt,they're the standard and used value will be the highest.

Watch the Remingtons,2 I know of had a strange cut in the front of the frame bridge that will destroy the barrel in short order,and the only way around it is weld and recut the bridge or replace the frame.I haven't heard the outcome yet about what Rem is going to do about it.

I personally wouldn't buy a Kimber for a few personal reasons,but I would consider a SA since they're quality got better after the early ones.Anything lower than SA would be a base for a build.The Dan Wessons have a good following but I think they're up in Kimber pricing or more.


----------



## LIZZRD

Had 3 . 45acp at one time, sold a Glock 21 cause everything is for sale at the right price. Great shooter though right of the box !
Also out was my Colt 1991A1 (compact though).
Nowadays just my Para O P-14 , that's 14 bangs for your buck...


----------



## buddy

Colt, everything else is a clone.


----------



## Viper

I have five 1911's. The cheapest is my SIG C3 and it's my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## crnoltin

Has anyone heard anything about, owns, or shot Colt's model called "The Rail Gun"? If so what is your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine

crnoltin said:


> Has anyone heard anything about, owns, or shot Colt's model called "The Rail Gun"? If so what is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't heard anything bad about them. If I were looking for another railed 1911 in that cost range, that would probably the the one I'd get.

It's got a national match barrel, decent sights, good beaver tail safety.

My one gripe on Colts is that they are too edgy from the factory in some areas and could use a good de-horn.


----------



## Jammersix

Springfield, RIA. 

Quality without the surcharge.


----------



## mjeter

Viper said:


> I have five 1911's. The cheapest is my SIG C3 and it's my favorite of the bunch.


Viper - I just bought a C3 and it's great. Have you had any problems with spent casings having a small v shaped crease in the opening? Thanks.


----------



## qwiksdraw

crnoltin said:


> Has anyone heard anything about, owns, or shot Colt's model called "The Rail Gun"? If so what is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks


Colt has licensed Umarex to sell a 1911 22LR in three versions and one of them is call the Rail gun.Walther actually makes the guns.

Colt Government 1911 .22LR - by Umarex USA - M1911.ORG E-zine


----------



## Shipwreck

I'd spend around $1050-$1100 and get a Springfield MC Operator


----------



## grouper

Many of you are referring to the Colt 1911. Any particular model that you suggest? I did see a new Gold Cup for $1,100 which seems to be a good price.


----------



## TGS2

The Gold Cup is a great pistol. It has adjustable target sights which may influence you based on your intended purpose (range vs. carry). The XSE series is also very good. Really, any Colt should serve you well. Just determine what features you want.


----------



## TGS2

Shipwreck said:


> I'd spend around $1050-$1100 and get a Springfield MC Operator


Hey Ship! How have you been?


----------

